

Wikipedia enhanced with Augmented 3D models - Malvolio666
http://augmentwikipedia.org/

======
nickporter
Something interesting, while not directly related to this topic, would be
interactive mathematical widgets on wikipedia. There are a bunch of old java
applets floating around for this kind of thing, and they really helped me
understand concepts like 3D graphics. It would be nice if wikipedia had those.

~~~
nickpinkston
Totally with you - especially because Wikipedia's math pages go from zero to
high math pretty fast, and even something simple like this would make these
subjects more accessible - even intuitive.

There are enough web-based animation stuff to make this trivial - I wonder why
no one is doing this kind of thing? There are these REALLY old pages with Java
applets or even JS craziness from the 90's going on - but we have tools to
make this sooooo much better.

We need an online science museum methinks.

------
nollidge
So instead of exploring 3D models in the browser, I have to print off a QR
code and awkwardly pan around it with my underpowered smartphone?

~~~
jfchianetta
Or your overpowered iPad. But yes it's basically it. Except that you have more
information by doing this since it gives you the size of the object (useful
for la Joconde and Apple I for exemple). And you can compare several objects
together. Two things that you don't easily have with an embedded 3d browser.

~~~
Semaphor
I haven't printed those yet but how do you compare several objects at once?

~~~
jfchianetta
In the app itself, on the iOs version (not yet on Android), you can tap "Add"
instead of "Augment" and it will add several objects in the same scene.

------
netfire
Although the Augmented Reality part of the 3D models may be fun or
interesting, its not particularly useful and may be annoying if you use it
often (where did I put that marker paper again?). Seems like a direct
interaction with the 3D model with your device would be more useful (they
might want to at least provide that option). You lost me at print this first.

~~~
jfchianetta
The printing part is a problem that will resolve by itself when the technology
evolve. But yeah, right now it's the main point of friction. Even if you can
display the marker on your screen and look at it through your tablet. Or
display it on your tablet and look at it through your phone.

~~~
netfire
Yes, printing is part is a problem, but I just don't see the advantage of
being able to explore a model using the augmented reality technology instead
of just using your mouse or finger to rotate the model on the device itself.
Interesting? yes. Useful? no.

~~~
jfchianetta
The Augmented Reality view gives you the size information that you don't have
in a browser. If you look at the Apple I for instance in AR you can do this
kind of comparison : <http://augmentedev.com/files/AugmentPic26.jpg>

------
gawenr
Bringing 3D to the Web and over reality would bring a new way to discover the
world around us in a fun and more natural way. You + Sketchfab
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4717569>) would be amazing.

~~~
Geoff_Sylvain
oh yeah, looks promising ;)

------
jfchianetta
Don't hesitate to upload you own 3d models under CC, there are thousand of
them around the web!

~~~
Malvolio666
We will !

